# Vietnamese: thả ống lươn



## Argon13

Does *thả ống lươn* mean *to catch eels*? What does *ống *mean? Is it a classifier for the word *lươn*(eel)?
_*
Một anh đi thả ống lươn, một buổi sáng tinh sương đã thấy hắn trần  truồng và xám ngắt trong cái váy đụp để bên một lò gạch bỏ không, anh ta  rước lấy và đem cho một người đàn bà góa mù.*_

So, is this an accurate translation of the sentence above?
_*One early morning, a man, who was catching eels, found him - naked, pale and wrapped in a tattered skirt - inside an old abandoned brick kiln; the man took him and brought him to an old blind widow.*_


----------



## binhle410

thả ống lươn is a term to describe the action of eel traping, they use a pipe of the size a leg and they are mostly made of Neohouzeaua (a kind of bamboo).


----------



## Argon13

So *ống *means *pipe*? What is the meaning of *thả*?


----------



## binhle410

yes, ống = pipe or sometimes buck.
thả litterally means release. in this case it means you set up the trape with baits and wait for the eels to be traped.


----------



## Argon13

Thanks a lot!


----------

